# CR Flickering Jumping Spastic



## JumboShrimp (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello CR Folks: Ever since you switched to mobil layout, your site (especially the ad column and topics on the right) have been jumping and flickering all over the place. Is this the norm from now on?


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 2, 2015)

Spastic on Windows 7 desktop, but fine on Android.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2015)

Fine in Safari in OS X and iOS....except when I have imbibed too freely. Could that be the problem you are experiencing?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 2, 2015)

Fine for me on Chrome. I wish they had made sure the list of trending forum topics on the right was on the top so scrolling isn't necessary to see it. Grrr!


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 2, 2015)

It does it on explorer. The ads loading make your screen go spastic.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 2, 2015)

OP should have stated that he is also using Explorer.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 2, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> Hello CR Folks: Ever since you switched to mobil layout, your site (especially the ad column and topics on the right) have been jumping and flickering all over the place. Is this the norm from now on?



I have same problem when using Explorer.

It doesn't happen on Google Chrome. Hope Admin can do something about it


----------



## Zen (Apr 2, 2015)

Same here on Explorer. It's maddening. I thought it was only me. 

Will stay away a few days and hope they fix it.


----------



## candc (Apr 2, 2015)

I had that problem viewing the forum with my surface pro3 using ie. If you open the site in the desktop mode you have the option to add the site to "compatibility view" then its okay.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2015)

The ads have been loading slowly, so I see it jump occasionally.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 2, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> ....except when I have imbibed too freely.



How does one imbibe freely? I usually have to pay for mine ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ....except when I have imbibed too freely.
> ...



It used to be easy in Las Vegas, they liked to keep players in the Casinos happy (And spending).


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The ads have been loading slowly, so I see it jump occasionally.



Ads on mine have been loading fast, and it is so erratic it could cause siezures. Once they load up it settles down.

I have Safari at home, IE at work, view it on the iPad and iPhone and Google Chrome. IE is the only one having problems.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 3, 2015)

OP here. The site really has bad jitters while the ads are loading. Still pretty annoying on Explorer, and I don't wish to switch home pages. Surprised (disappointed?) that CR has not weighed in on this. Is there a fix in the works? Pleeeeease ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 3, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> OP here. The site really has bad jitters while the ads are loading. Still pretty annoying on Explorer, and I don't wish to switch home pages. Surprised (disappointed?) that CR has not weighed in on this. Is there a fix in the works? Pleeeeease ...



Send a e-mail to CR Guy. He cannot possibly read all the posts. The Site Info is here for CR to push Notices out to members.


----------

